# Medication



## David E H (Aug 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if you can get a prescription in Thailand for Hydroxychloroquine Sulphate (Plaquenil) tablets and Diclofenac Sodium (Voltaren).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

David E H said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can get a prescription in Thailand for Hydroxychloroquine Sulphate (Plaquenil) tablets and Diclofenac Sodium (Voltaren).


Hi David and welcome to the forum. I don't have information on Thailand, but thought that if you do not get replies here, you might contact Your Embassy In Thailand and ask for information. After all, employees there have to buy medications and would likely have ideas.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## David E H (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you. We have tried the Embassy in Australia and from their response contacted the appropriate Thai government department - but we haven't received a response as yet.


----------



## David E H (Aug 21, 2015)

I have found the answer - it turned out to be as simple as emailing the hospital in Chiang Mai and they got back to me within the hour with the answer - plus information regarding prices and opening hours.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

David E H said:


> Thank you. We have tried the Embassy in Australia and from their response contacted the appropriate Thai government department - but we haven't received a response as yet.


Ah, Okay. Sometimes these foreign countries don't move or operate as fast as we are use to and sometimes they don't reply at all.

We live in the Philippines and have found that every medication needed is available although sometimes under a different name than back home.
Many of the meds we get here too are from Australia and are the best money can buy.

Another option might be to locate a major named pharmacy where you are going. Then either call or email them and inquire.


Jet Lag


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

David E H said:


> I have found the answer - it turned out to be as simple as emailing the hospital in Chiang Mai and they got back to me within the hour with the answer - plus information regarding prices and opening hours.


That's great news. Glad you were able to find out what you needed to know..


----------

